# Resort near Six Flags New England



## nelljay1973 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm an Aussie that lives in Nova Scotia, so I'm a little geographically challenged when it comes to the US and was is "near" on a map and what is "near" in reality.

Planning on a trip to Six Flags New England in August and while we are yet to own a timeshare would love to rent if we could.  So are there any resorts in the area.  If there is this would be great and would fall into the "you should be able to drive to your home resort" theory as we are just a catferry trip away.

Many thanks in advance,

Janelle


----------



## ausman (Mar 30, 2008)

Janelle,

I'm an Aussie that lives in MA, you are SOOL (shi* out of luck) . I may have picked that term up here however.

Western Mass, perhaps a 1 1/2 hr drive would be the closest. If you want to be at Six Flags every day then that may not be praticable.

There are many other resorts in NE (in the US) that you may like, my favs are the Newport RI  resorts.


----------



## nelljay1973 (Mar 30, 2008)

basham said:


> Janelle,
> 
> I'm an Aussie that lives in MA, you are SOOL (shi* out of luck) . I may have picked that term up here however.
> 
> ...



Other wise known as "buckleys chance in hell"....mmmmm off to investigate how far away Newport is.  What would I do without google maps and mapquest?


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 30, 2008)

nelljay1973 said:


> I'm Planning on a trip to Six Flags New England in August and while we are yet to own a timeshare would love to rent if we could.  So are there any resorts in the area.



A couple in the nearby area are the Oak 'n Spruce Resort and The Ponds at Foxhollow.  These are approximately a one hour drive from Six Flags.  There are a few more in Western Massachusetts, but a bit farther from Six Flags.

For a timeshare purchase, unless you like to go to Six Flags every year.  You may want to check Maine, New Hampshire, and Vermont.  There are usually plenty of resales available.


nelljay1973 said:


> If there is this would be great and would fall into the "you should be able to drive to your home resort" theory as we are just a catferry trip away.


Just a short drive after an 11 hour ferry trip


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 30, 2008)

nelljay1973 said:


> Other wise known as "buckleys chance in hell"....mmmmm off to investigate how far away Newport is.  What would I do without google maps and mapquest?


Newport is 3 hours from Portland Maine (more if you run into Boston traffic).  If you want to rent in Newport during the summer, be prepared to pay top dollar.  Newport is also a great place to buy.  I'd invest the money and buy a summer week.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are the resort that I could easily find. The mileage is from MSN Maps. The closest one is Oak & Spruce at the west end ot the Mass Turnpike (Intersate 90) almost on the border with NY. so here's the list:

Wind in the Pines, 949 S. Main St., Great Barrington, MA 01230
53 miles
www.windinthepines.com
Phone 413-528-3840

Stonegate,  111 West Ave.  Great Barrington, MA 01230
Phone 413-528-9554

Marriott's Custom House,  3 McKinley Square,  Boston, MA 02109
 North America , USA
92 miles
www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/bosch-marriotts-custom-house/
Phone 1-617-310-6300

Country Village at Jiminy Peak, Corey Road,  Hancock, MA 01237
Phone 413-738-5500

Bentley Brook Mountain Club, Corey Road, Hancock, MA 01237
70 miles
www.fairfieldresorts.com
 Phone 413-738-8600

Oak 'N Spruce Resort, 190 Meadow St. , South Lee, MA 01260
44 miles
www.silverleafresorts.com
 Phone 413-243-3500

Vacation Village in the Berkshires, 276 Brodie Mountain Road, Hancock, MA 01237
www.dailymanagementresorts.com
Phone 413-738-2000

Water's Edge Resort and Spa,  1525 Boston Post Road,  Westbrook, CT 06498
71 miles
www.watersedgeresortandspa.com
Phone 860-399-5901

The easiest one to get to would be Marriott's Custom House, Boston; but you would be facing commuter traffic wherever you went. 

I live about 20 mile south of the park in CT, and there are plenty of motels/hotels in the surrounding area.

Should you have any questions (except about the park), just ask.

site: http://www.sixflags.com/newengland/



SBtS


----------



## nelljay1973 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I will check them out.

This trip is getting bigger by the minute.  My Mum is coming over from Australia for a visit, been here twice before but never travelled seeing it involved the birth of my two kids...so who knows where we will end up...a resort that we could do day trips from is looking to be the best option.

Once again, thank you.


----------

